# Snofoil or Rubber deflector??? (Fisher)



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

I just started plowing for the town and snow blowing over the top of the plow is a bigger problem now than it has been. I'm running my Fisher 10' MC vs. my Frink because they pay the same and the cutting edges are cheaper for the Fisher. 

Which works better? The $454.00 metal Snofoil or the $376.00 rubber deflector?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

get the snofoil
trust me it is awesome
you can see my video of plowing for the town and how almost nothing comes over it
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76081


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> you can see my video of plowing for the town and how almost nothing comes over it


Watched the video. Wrentham??? My plow route includes Burnt Swamp Road in Cumberland which crosses into Wrentham (and Rhodes Street into Plainville). Maybe I'll bump into you someday.


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Plowing streets... Snow foil, or snofoil and rubber flap. 
Parkinglots or drives where you need to pile up snow ..... rubber flap.
Snowfoil doesn't like to make piles. (my$.02)


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

what do you drive i bet ive seen you
my whole route is based right down by there
we do ray rd, heater ln, comstock dr.(allsideroads off of),autumn lane(all side roads) summer st, old cumberland rd, and one other i think


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

unimogr;712463 said:


> I just started plowing for the town and snow blowing over the top of the plow is a bigger problem now than it has been. I'm running my Fisher 10' MC vs. my Frink because they pay the same and the cutting edges are cheaper for the Fisher.
> 
> Which works better? The $454.00 metal Snofoil or the $376.00 rubber deflector?


376.00 for a rubber deflector !!!!!!!!!!!!......why not find a local construction company that has conveyors and see if they have some old conveyer belt laying around, thats what we use
its cheap and easy as heck to make


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

WingPlow;712599 said:


> 376.00 for a rubber deflector !!!!!!!!!!!!......why not find a local construction company that has conveyors and see if they have some old conveyer belt laying around, thats what we use
> its cheap and easy as heck to make


x2

I get mine from work for free, I work around rock crushers where there is all kinds of it worn out.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh yeah. There's no way I'm spending $376.00 (official Fisher dealer in MA quote) because I'm just too Scottish. I have some single ply conveyor belting but it's too flexy. 

So now I'm eyeing a 12" aluminum pipe I have and I'm thinking about slicing a C profile from it. It's 1/4" wall so it would be self supporting and I could add 5 or so hinges so it could tilt it back when not needed. Heck, I could even put 2 small hydraulic cylinders on it and run it off my spare control. 

A friend reading this over my shoulder said I could cut teeth on the outside edge of the foil and with the hydraulics I could use it like a grapple to move cars parked in my way. That's his way to tell me to get my head out of that dark hole and find some thicker conveyor belting.....


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

do you want a foil?
i can get one for less than the rubber
send me an [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> what do you drive i bet ive seen you
> my whole route is based right down by there


Here's my truck:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61070&highlight=unimog

Just picture it w/ a plow on front.



> do you want a foil?
> i can get one for less than the rubber


The foil would probably work much better, especially out by the reservoir where the wind really blows but I also do a mill yard so there the deflector would work better. I'm interested though. Can you get a 10 foot?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i will call my guy in the am and check
is it a 10ft hd or is it municipal?

i know the one for my hd was a 3piece deal and is expanable for 8-10ft blades
and sweet unimog ill keep an eye out for you - we usually break fro dinner down at wendys or the chinese place in ri


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

harddock;712496 said:


> Plowing streets... Snow foil, or snofoil and rubber flap.
> Parkinglots or drives where you need to pile up snow ..... rubber flap.
> Snowfoil doesn't like to make piles. (my$.02)


exactly- foils do not like piling snow, so if you pile alot or do any resi work, use belting.

the foil can be had way cheaper lots of places- Atlantic Broom, I believe where I got mine, was under $175 .... several years ago. Infact, it's still unmounted in storage since I stopped doing commercial lots the season following it's purchase.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i "pile" stack snow with my foil no problems just dont try and ram a mountian of hardpack with it


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> so if you pile alot or do any resi work, use belting.


No resi but LOTS of nooks an crannies. Then I'm also doing the wilds of the Town of Cumberland on all 1.5 to two lane roads and by a large reservoir where the wind is constant. So I guess I need both. Some European plows have a pipe tube frame with a panel of hypalon that can be adjusted back or in place to deflect. Seems like another good concept.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Belting isn't too flexy, works perfect unless you're really cruising around fast.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I bought the rubber foil and had to remove it the first night out because no air was getting into rad no matter how i carryed plow...


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> works perfect unless you're really cruising around fast.


As a Unimog owner I've learned to measure fast with a desk calendar....

The belting I have is single ply and really to thin. I tried it quite a few years ago and it didn't do much of anything. I found this but 10' would cost me $120. plus UPS. I'll keep looking. http://www.rubbercal.com/Conveyor_Belt_Street_Sweeper.html


----------

